# 24 y/o arab mare



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

The back may just be because she has not been ridden regularly. It could improve with work. I would have a vet check her over, but she looks like she would be sound for what you want.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Ok, thank you.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

she looks better than my 12-14 yr old arabaian!!! i think she looks good,but one question, how do you do western pleasure with an arabian?? her sway back doesnt look bad,it could be worse.id definatly look at her.


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

chika1235 said:


> i think she looks good,but one question, how do you do western pleasure with an arabian??


there are arabs that do ride western pleasure, it's a little different in the headset than say western pleasure with a QH, but it is still western pleasure. 
For example;





To the OP- 
the mare looks very good for her age, but I would worry about her needing maintenance to keep her looking and moving well. 
It doesn't hurt to set up a time to try her!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

chika1235 said:


> she looks better than my 12-14 yr old arabaian!!! i think she looks good,but one question, how do you do western pleasure with an arabian?? her sway back doesnt look bad,it could be worse.id definatly look at her.


 Thank you! The shows are just open shows, so any breed is welcome. 


xAddictionx said:


> there are arabs that do ride western pleasure, it's a little different in the headset than say western pleasure with a QH, but it is still western pleasure.
> For example;
> YouTube - US Arabian Western Pleasure Open Final
> 
> ...


 We talked to J (Owner) tonight and we are going to go and see her!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That's great that you're going to look at her! She looks like a sweetie. 
She doesn't look to have a swayback to me, she just looks butt high but I'm not so good at identifying swaybacks. haha 

My girl and her are age twins! =P


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Agreed, I don't see a sway back but she does look quite butt high. It could be the angle of the picture, but I'm leaning towards her just being built that way. I don't see any problems, she's a lovely mare for just a have fun mount!


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

she looks good to me could be crabbett bred theytnd to have an apple butt a little rounder in the croup


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wallaby said:


> That's great that you're going to look at her! She looks like a sweetie.
> She doesn't look to have a swayback to me, she just looks butt high but I'm not so good at identifying swaybacks. haha
> 
> My girl and her are age twins! =P


 ^^Haha that is funny! Hm, maybe some hill/trotting stuff will even her out more?


MacabreMikolaj said:


> Agreed, I don't see a sway back but she does look quite butt high. It could be the angle of the picture, but I'm leaning towards her just being built that way. I don't see any problems, she's a lovely mare for just a have fun mount!


 ^^And that is what I am looking for! lol!


arabchica said:


> she looks good to me could be crabbett bred theytnd to have an apple butt a little rounder in the croup


 ^^Hmm, learned something new everyday! lol! (I am better with QH bloodlines!)


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Anything else??


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

What a doll! She's an absolutely GORGEOUS horse!
Great back - topline's a little low due to lack of exercise/too much babies? - Great legs, beautiful face and it still looks like she's got good movements, just watch her hocks and hips when you got to see for any signs of stiffness or soreness that could indicate arthritis. 
And carries the Sabino gene, too! 

If she were near me, I'd snatch her up in a heartbeat!


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

With some work, you could definately show her in arabian shows. She has a descent neck, and a very chizzled face, great for her age. Beautiful rump, fantastic legs, shoulders and chest need work. good tail set, and carries herself well, you could definately get her in showing, or just companionship.

And my advice is not to be ignored really, I show in top arabian shows, (not quite scottsdale) but I show in Hunter Hack, hunter/jumper in open shows, and I also show a little in Western Pleasure. As long as she has a very adjustable gait, you could pull of the WP.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> What a doll! She's an absolutely GORGEOUS horse!
> Great back - topline's a little low due to lack of exercise/too much babies? - Great legs, beautiful face and it still looks like she's got good movements, just watch her hocks and hips when you got to see for any signs of stiffness or soreness that could indicate arthritis.
> And carries the Sabino gene, too!
> 
> If she were near me, I'd snatch her up in a heartbeat!


 ^^Thank you! I am so excited to see her. I will watch for stiffness etc. when I go ride her. Does anyone think 24 is too old?



XxHunterJumperxX said:


> With some work, you could definately show her in arabian shows. She has a descent neck, and a very chizzled face, great for her age. Beautiful rump, fantastic legs, shoulders and chest need work. good tail set, and carries herself well, you could definately get her in showing, or just companionship.
> 
> And my advice is not to be ignored really, I show in top arabian shows, (not quite scottsdale) but I show in Hunter Hack, hunter/jumper in open shows, and I also show a little in Western Pleasure. As long as she has a very adjustable gait, you could pull of the WP.


 ^^Thank you! I am excited to show her now!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

If she looks this fantastic at 24, I definately don't think she's to old. Arabs are known for long life spans, pretty much all of ours lived to at least 27 years old.

Obviously you DO have to face the fact that she's older and even with the best care she's likely not to have much more then 6 years left in her, maximum. And she could take a turn and go downhill next year. But in my experience, old age decline is usually fairly gradual and she's in such fantastic condition, I'd NEVER peg her at 24 years old. So I think she definately seems to have a good few years of quality riding life in her.

My grandpa had a friend who owned an Arabian cow horse. They'd go on cattle drives (back in the day) and everyone else would bring 2-3 Quarter Horses, and this lady would just ride her Arab stallion through the entire thing without him showing a sign of flagging. He spent a lifetime of this, and finally when he was 25 years old she said maybe she should start bringing another horse because he was "slowing down a little". :lol: I just love that story.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Haha that is a great story! 
I am happy that she is an arab! But now her and Romeo are going to outlast me! lol! Romeo can run forever, (He is only like part arab).
I know I will not be riding her like I ride Romeo (Just don't think she could handle 7-8 hours of riding at the games and running hard)
But maybe some pleasure and trails I think she will rock it!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I just want to get as many critiques as possible, so if anyone has anything else, please share!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Make sure to post pics of you trying her out!! Gotta love arabs!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Dang it they sold her to the first person


----------

